# More Clips of SGM...



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Sep 16, 2006)

....More clips I uploaded of SGM.

....Enjoy.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFSUPDGvFVM


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9xsqfVD8H4


----------



## Doc (Sep 17, 2006)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:


> ....More clips I uploaded of SGM.
> 
> ....Enjoy.
> 
> ...



OK Hawkman, first things first. Fix the date. The International Karate Champoinships began in 1964. I was there and that tape looks like 1965. Next can you name any of the attackers?


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Sep 17, 2006)

Doc said:


> OK Hawkman, first things first. Fix the date. The International Karate Champoinships began in 1964. I was there and that tape looks like 1965. Next can you name any of the attackers?


 
I haven't a clue who any of the attackers are...


----------



## jazkiljok (Sep 20, 2006)

funny ending, couldn't make it out -- did he have prop gun or was just using his hand?


----------

